# new 3-d in kansas city area



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

*Sounds like a Great Idea!!!:thumbs_up*


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

When is the first shoot?


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think this is a great idea!!! Make sure to post if it is approved so we all know when the first shoot is.


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*looks good.*

had a small meeting this morning, everyone said ok. now we wait for the big meeting in a week or two. i will post on archerytalk, bowsite, and tradgang when we are a go. i will post full schedule for the rest of the year. thanks.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have shot sporting clays at that range in the past. Is the 3d taking over for the clays course because I was very impressed with the clays course. I grew up in the KC area and get back at least once a year. Now I will be able to shoot 3d when I go back and also do clays at Saddle & Sirloin and some Miami County courses. Look forward to hearing more. Great choice on Rhineharts.


----------



## Nightmaregundog (Nov 23, 2007)

*???*

Will it be open to just come out and shoot anytime? For a fee?

Thanks joe


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I have shot sporting clays at that range in the past. Is the 3d taking over for the clays course because I was very impressed with the clays course. I grew up in the KC area and get back at least once a year. Now I will be able to shoot 3d when I go back and also do clays at Saddle & Sirloin and some Miami County courses. Look forward to hearing more. Great choice on Rhineharts.


Same here! It's been a couple of years, but I really enjoyed shooting sporting clays at Powder Creek. I hope the 3D course hasn't taken it over.


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

sounds good and another close kansas shoot :cocktail:


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*course*

we will have tournaments two saturdays a month. we will use part of the clays course, but we are still debating on closing the clays on saturday to do the archery. may add three stations to the clays and take the last three down toward the cedars and the giant ditch. i want to use the best terrain. i wanted the whole clays course for one day but they may not be able to spare it. we have plenty of room, but i want to keep the course fresh for every shoot. i hate shooting the same targets at the same yardages and im sure you do to. if we keep the clays open on saturday, you could get in a round of 40 3-d's and some shotgunning. probably the only place you could do that. i love it, this is a great place. this place will be a sportsman's playground.


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*questions*

thanks for the questions guys. i want this kind of feedback, i want to do what the majority wants. keep em coming, im listening.:darkbeer:


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Will 3d only be open for tournament weekends or can you go daily for a fee?


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*weekends*

we are only going to do weekends, because of how hard it is to set the course. the targets wont last long if they are out in the constant sun. we may go into field archery after we see how the 3-d turnout is. it will be morell outdoor range targets and marked yardage, that way others can shoot throughout the week.


----------



## Shotgun Girl (Jan 25, 2009)

The 3D course is NOT going to take over the Sporting Clays course at Powder Creek... I would know since I am the Asst General Manager. The 3D course will be down on the back side of the course to give the 3D shooters a variety of terrain and shots. Powder Creek has been a shotgun club since 1949 and we are commited to keeping our shotgun shooters and adding our fellow archers.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Shotgun Girl said:


> The 3D course is NOT going to take over the Sporting Clays course at Powder Creek... I would know since I am the Asst General Manager. The 3D course will be down on the back side of the course to give the 3D shooters a variety of terrain and shots. Powder Creek has been a shotgun club since 1949 and we are commited to keeping our shotgun shooters and adding our fellow archers.


Good business plan. Archers(my passion) are pretty cheap as a group. Heck, we re-use arrows. Shotgunners on the other hand, I spent more in one week-end at the Kruger Classic than I will in 2 years of archery events:wink:


----------



## Shotgun Girl (Jan 25, 2009)

*Thank You*

I want to Thank Rodney for taking such an active role in helping me get this 3D course ground work completed. I could not have done it with out him. Thank you to all who have expressed interest in our efforts. Keep your suggestions coming since we are developing this course based on your requests. Thanks again!!:grin:


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

if you get it set up i already have about 7 people on this side of kansas city that will drive out thier for shoots :darkbeer:


----------



## Shotgun Girl (Jan 25, 2009)

spookit said:


> if you get it set up i already have about 7 people on this side of kansas city that will drive out thier for shoots :darkbeer:


I am anticipating, if all goes well with my meeting with the Board Members, to have our first shoot no later than April... I look forward to seeing you and your seven friends. Just remember to bring your shotgun and get in around of trap, skeet or sporting clays too!! I will even shoot with you.:wink:


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

i already travel to bonners for their so it wouldn't hurt to to do the 435 loop


----------



## bearmike (Mar 20, 2008)

sound like fun ,I got some friends who live west of lackman off 79th,I`ll stop by, will you also have a archery shooting range ? open to the public ?


----------



## Shotgun Girl (Jan 25, 2009)

*Range*



bearmike said:


> sound like fun ,I got some friends who live west of lackman off 79th,I`ll stop by, will you also have a archery shooting range ? open to the public ?


We are in the process of getting a 3D archery range. I anticipate the range to be in no later than April, if all goes well. Powder Creek is always open to the public. We offer Trap, Skeet, and a 12 station Sporting Clays Course. For those of you who like to fish there is also a stocked pond just down from the clubhouse. You can check out more on our website www.PowderCreek.com. Look forward to seeing you all out here shooting something, whether it be your bow or your shotgun!!:wink:


----------



## Dangasaur (Jan 4, 2007)

Soooooooo awesome. I used to work off Shawnee Mission Pkwy and hopefully will be back at that job in the fall.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I've shot sporting clays there. it is a real nice place. Looking forward to 3D shoots. Do you have a mailing list started to let us know more info?


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Kansas*

As long as there are no "Johnson county drivers" going to show up they scare me!


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

Looking forward to it! It will be nice to have a place to shoot close by.


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

*3d*

This sounds great only about an hour out. My first shoot will be this spring in my area with rinehart targets as well.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*New Range*

Just kidding guys...i wish you the best of luck on your new 3-d course. Might have to stop by.Don't forget to go by Shawnee Mission Park and shoot a real deer!


----------



## twosheds (Aug 7, 2006)

*KC archery*

Well, I can't wait for this to fire up!!! All you guys who are interested in a realistic 3-D course are going to soil yourselves when you see the terrain in this place. It's going to be a blast.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Directions*

Some directions and a schedule would be nice!


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

I cant wait! I know several shooters that will attend this one! KEEP US POSTED!


----------



## glw27cw (Jul 25, 2008)

whats the schedule


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Count me in! I try to make all the Tri-County and Topeka shoots. Would love to have a new shoot to attend. When is the first one?


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Yo!*

Where and When........Yo!


----------



## glw27cw (Jul 25, 2008)

where is the schedule?


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I just joined Archers Talk today and am thrilled to come across this forum, I love 3D! 

My husband and I currently live in Michigan, but soon hope to move back home to Kansas City. 

We are both new to archery and have been looking for information on archery in the Kansas City area. My husband is in KC more then he's home and would like to find some places to shoot there.

If any of you in the area can pass on any information to me, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Dangasaur (Jan 4, 2007)

McStamper, there are several public ranges in KC that I know of. 

Shawnee Mission Park, outdoor range must purchase a "permit" which is like 5 bucks for the year - LINK

ParmaWoods in Parkville, also a fairly nice state run gun range - LINK

Also a public range (again state run) up by Platte City - LINK (B is the range)


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info Dangasaur, I'm sure my husband will check these places out ASAP.


----------



## kctreeman (Feb 27, 2008)

*Powder Creek*

I know of a couple of us on the KCMO side that would be thrilled to have a 3d tournament that close to us! Hope it works out, and if so, I'll seeya there!


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*close*

i 2nd that





kctreeman said:


> I know of a couple of us on the KCMO side that would be thrilled to have a 3d tournament that close to us! Hope it works out, and if so, I'll seeya there!


----------

